# Who is the "antagonizer" in your household?



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

In this house, its the little 7.8 pounder Sprocket. He will nibble the back of the other dogs legs to get them to play! I guess he truly is an ankle biter LOL.
He also growls, bounces back and forth and gets crazy eyed to entice them to chase him 


Anyone else have one of these little brats?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Brody...he is a dick, just like his daddy-dog!!LOL
Although he has become more so since we got Dixi...cause she "protects" him from the Collies if they try to give him what for!LOL :lol: :wacko::suspicious:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My dachshund either barks right at my Doberman or stands at the door and barks at nothing - it's just to rile him up. As soon as he starts barking, she skedaddles as fast as she can.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> My dachshund either barks right at my Doberman or stands at the door and barks at nothing - it's just to rile him up. As soon as he starts barking, she skedaddles as fast as she can.


HAHHAA, that is SOOOO Dixi as long as no one is "being mean" to "her" Brody!LOL :lol:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

All of ours are at different times....Emmy rarely antagonizes the others but when she does its freaking hilarious! She's our oldest dog and only gets a bug up her butt once in a while. It's like the other dogs don't take her seriously when she's antagonizing them...they're like "really?!" 

Bailey antagonizes Emmy when Emmy is focused on anything other than her. 

Akasha, Zuri and Shiloh all ping pong back and forth being the antagonist.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> All of ours are at different times....Emmy rarely antagonizes the others but when she does its freaking hilarious! She's our oldest dog and only gets a bug up her butt once in a while. It's like the other dogs don't take her seriously when she's antagonizing them...they're like "really?!"
> 
> Bailey antagonizes Emmy when Emmy is focused on anything other than her.
> 
> Akasha, Zuri and Shiloh all ping pong back and forth being the antagonist.


Mikey gets like that too! He is the oldest and very rarely does he want to play with the others. We call him the "fun police" because he is usually breaking up the play. Sometimes you see him playing with Sprocket or tug o' war with Gunner. Most often he is throwing a toy in the air for himself and running after it. Such a loner LOL.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Emmy is the fun police in our house too lol


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Paris was, but my dad stole her, now she is a lake dog.  But, the good thing is, since he is retired she has her very own human 24/7 to gather all her attention ho requirements from. Our house seems to have calmed down now...We only have 3 dogs actually in it, since Cole moved out with Pooper.

Now we really don't have an antagonizer. I guess you could say Indi and Preston are of equal antagonizing status.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we have peace, love and light all the time.

i am the antagonizer. but i blame bubba.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Piper, by far. She gets so annoyed when the boys try to play together, without her. So she'll swoop in and "punch" one of them with her nose, growl, then leap out of the way when one of them tries to get her. It's so funny. She does it with my friends 100+ lb. Rottie too and when she sees him turn around to see what hit him, she's like a little bullet going the other way. 

She's a stalker too when we go to the park to play.. I have a video of what she does: https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10100177979410312


----------

